# Equine Stud, Newmarket, Suffolk, Sep 08



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to Newmarket, the home of horseracing (as the tourist info board will tell you). Makes sense then to explore the dingier, derelict stables. I don’t know much about the history of this place, so will let the pics do the talking. 

There are several dwellings on the site, presumably for stable hands / farriers, which I have posted in a separate report here

There are a fair number of stables, spread between 2 yards. 






Grave










I’m sure if they knew we were coming to take pic’s they’d have had a tidy up. 










Main yard from higher up





Moi, looking out of a door on first floor! Cheers to Cavewheel for pic!










Obligatory chair shot





The bare wooden floors, and open ceilings gave it a really pleasant feel upstairs. 











This little fella was exploring in the yard:





Up on the roof:


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 16, 2008)

What wouldn't I give to have a place like that up in this neck of the woods. Wouldn't be derelict for long, I can assure you.

Loving the house in the other thread too. 

Apprentice jockeys would often be all crammed in together such as in the attic. The yard owner would have one of the houses, and more permanent lads/lasses might share a house too. If there were several houses, some lucky apprentices might actually get half decent accommodation.

Farriers wouldn't stay on the yard. Being self employed in their own right, they would be in high demand and service several yards.

How jealous am I?


----------



## cavewheel (Sep 16, 2008)

UrbanX, we need to have words about when you take pics of me, that one of me on the roof makes my arse look BIG


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 16, 2008)

Another fine explore. 

Loving the randomness of the mess. Many of those containers take me back a few years - not that I had lice or leaking joints!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I have enough pics of your arse to fill next years exhibition...!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2008)

Another excellent explore. The old-fashioned table with the cutlery drawer and the loft space are totally delightful. Interesting looking wheely wooden thingy at the furthest end.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 16, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Another excellent explore. The old-fashioned table with the cutlery drawer and the loft space are totally delightful. Interesting looking wheely wooden thingy at the furthest end.



Totally agree, an excellent explore. Foxy you command of technical terms is amazing.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Foxy you command of technical terms is amazing.



 In true UE style!


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you manage to get a better pic of Foxy's Interesting looking wheely wooden thingy? I'd love to get a better look at that.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Did you manage to get a better pic of Foxy's Interesting looking wheely wooden thingy? I'd love to get a better look at that.



Yes, I'd really like to see what the wheely wooden thingy looks like close to.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2008)

cheers for kind comments!
I don't have any shots of the wacky machine... But there is a cracking pic of it on cavewheels site theymadeusdoit.co.uk then "houses & estates" img 4235. Soz can't post a direct link!


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 16, 2008)

good stuff.
nice find of the funky bug


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 17, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> cheers for kind comments!
> I don't have any shots of the wacky machine... But there is a cracking pic of it on cavewheels site theymadeusdoit.co.uk then "houses & estates" img 4235. Soz can't post a direct link!




Oh yeah! And lots of other stuff too.

Nice one the pair of ye.


----------



## dannyjamesharris (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi All.

I believe we went to this house as our first explore in Newmarket several years ago, must be a good 2-3 years back! - we was visiting Grandma in Essex and took her to an antiques and collectors fair at Newmarket Racecourse, nothing great... just a car boot sale for those with lots of money to burn!

Would this happen to be the house in "The Rows" off of Hamlingay or something Hamlin or hamlington Road?

Would love to go back again, if it is the same house!

Unfortunately, i wasn't as bold as i am these days, also did not want to get the wrong side of the law and therefore wouldn't dare go anywhere near the place, so did not take any photos, etc.

Would be grateful if somebody could maybe PM or reply to confirm wether or not it is the same one, if not then there is a another outstanding location to be explored in Newmarket for all us Cambridgeshire folks and lasses.

All the best.

Daniel


----------

